# [FoF] UKAPS Saturday Breakfast meet.



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2008)

It got mentioned in the main FoF thread so thought I'd start a new thread to maybe organise a get together on Saturday (and Sunday?) morning before the show opens for breakfast/social if anyone is interested.

Now, I have no idea what's down there, so I can't suggest a place really.  That's where I'm hoping one of the guys who went last year can step in 

I believe the show opens at around 9am or 10am (someone correct me!).  It'd be cool to meet up somewhere before hand and get a cup of tea and have a bit of a social.

Thoughts?


----------



## Egmel (10 Oct 2008)

If I'm down in time for what ever time you arrange then count me in.

Not sure what there is in the area, Havant has a lot but not so sure about Hayling Island.

The holiday village should have somewhere to grab a cuppa though.


----------



## Superman (10 Oct 2008)

there is a bar in here, were here now waiting for dan.


----------

